# HFEA Open Authority Meeting - London



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

Our next Open Authority meeting will be held in Central London on 11 September.
Issues to be discussed include the Authority's response to the recent McCracken report, its work programme to streamline information collection and use and using HFEA Register data for research. 

Authority meetings are held to decide HFEA policy and practice.
For further information or to register, email: [email protected]

/links


----------

